# 1997 f150 4.6 oil around spark plug hole



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

my brother has a 1997 f150 and its getting oil around the spark plug hoel on 4 and causing a miss fire were would this oil be coming from


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Valve cover gasket.


----------

